# Skype... ???



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi all
After reading replys from my last post.... (any recommendations for learning the spanish languge ???) a suggestion was made to log on to Live Mocha! I have actualy just joined the site.. but its all a bit confusing really... need to get my head around how things work really! I did receive a message from a Spanish native (catalan) who is learning English... said he was happy to teach me spanish via Skype?? (which is free ) Can anyone give me any advice as to what I actually need for my computer to connect to skype.. he mentioned something about being able to speak via a microphone??? As you can tell ... im not up to date with all this technology! (just about know how to use facebook) LOL  sounds like a really good way of learning spanish.. aswell as my night class which I will be starting in september.

Any advice would be most appreciated
Cheers!
nicola x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi nicola. You just need to download it onto your computer and set up an account (free). Skype is great. Was just chatting to my son in UK for an hour and cost me nothing. If you don't have a webcam and mic built into your computer you will need to purchase one.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Or you can attach a USB phone, like a cellphone so you can talk and listen as with a no0rmal phone. I find that more convenient (and private) than a microphone. Yoy can buy a USB phone in many supermarkets as well as IT stores - mine cost about 25 euros.
A webcam is a nice optional extra but not essential - I often Skype people in a state noone should see...


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hi nicola. You just need to download it onto your computer and set up an account (free). Skype is great. Was just chatting to my son in UK for an hour and cost me nothing. If you don't have a webcam and mic built into your computer you will need to purchase one.


Thanks for that chica! 
My lap top is a couple of years old now ... windows XP... do I have to down load skype which is compatable with XP ?? 

Thanks!
nicola x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nicola67 said:


> Thanks for that chica!
> My lap top is a couple of years old now ... windows XP... do I have to down load skype which is compatable with XP ??
> 
> Thanks!
> nicola x



I've used it with XP, no problem. My new laptop has Vista which I do not like


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Or you can attach a USB phone, like a cellphone so you can talk and listen as with a no0rmal phone. I find that more convenient (and private) than a microphone. Yoy can buy a USB phone in many supermarkets as well as IT stores - mine cost about 25 euros.
> A webcam is a nice optional extra but not essential - I often Skype people in a state noone should see...


Ohhh right! so no need for the web cam then! thats good! dont really fancy the idea of being on candid camara! lol

Cheers!


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I've used it with XP, no problem. My new laptop has Vista which I do not like


Oh good!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> Thanks for that chica!
> My lap top is a couple of years old now ... windows XP... do I have to down load skype which is compatable with XP ??
> 
> Thanks!
> nicola x


Nicola, only if it gives you the choice?! Can't remember now but my friend downloaded the same as me and she is with XP. Give me a shout if you have problems.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Chica said:


> Nicola, only if it gives you the choice?! Can't remember now but my friend downloaded the same as me and she is with XP. Give me a shout if you have problems.


Ps: if/when you have downloaded it it may be a good idea to go into tools to set your settings. Make sure you tick only friends in your list in the privacy sections otherwise you will recieve a lot of "friend" requests . Let me know if you need a hand.


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> Ps: if/when you have downloaded it it may be a good idea to go into tools to set your settings. Make sure you tick only friends in your list in the privacy sections otherwise you will recieve a lot of "friend" requests . Let me know if you need a hand.


All done! :clap2: Speaker is working fine on lap top! ... but no microphone  off out tomorrow to purchase one! 

Thanks again
nicola x


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Hi chica!*



Chica said:


> Ps: if/when you have downloaded it it may be a good idea to go into tools to set your settings. Make sure you tick only friends in your list in the privacy sections otherwise you will recieve a lot of "friend" requests . Let me know if you need a hand.


Hi Chica!
Was talking on Skype yesterday... do you know if you are meant to hear your own voice threw your head set ... as Im told you should hear your own voice! but this is not the case! 
Any suggestions?
Cheers!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> Hi Chica!
> Was talking on Skype yesterday... do you know if you are meant to hear your own voice threw your head set ... as Im told you should hear your own voice! but this is not the case!
> Any suggestions?
> Cheers!


Hmmmm. I don't here my voice when talking via the headphones. Is it for checking your pronounciation? If so, I don't know how you would do this. Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> Hmmmm. I don't here my voice when talking via the headphones. Is it for checking your pronounciation? If so, I don't know how you would do this. Maybe someone else can help.


Check your mic isn't muted in Accessories/Entertainment/Volume Control.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Check your mic isn't muted in Accessories/Entertainment/Volume Control.


Thanks for that X. Will do. 

There ya go, there ya have it and here we are Nicola! That's how to set it up. Good luck!


----------

